# Lantern Vs. Quick Change Tool Posts



## Reuben Bailey (May 9, 2016)

So, knowing that QCTP's are good for just that - quick changes in tooling on a lathe - is there anything that a lantern style tool post does better than a QC? Once I do aquire a QC, is it worth holding on to the lantern for any reason other than to keep the original equipment with the lathe?


----------



## John Hasler (May 9, 2016)

An Armstrong holder on a lantern post supposedly is better for reaching into some awkward spots.  I've never actually used mine for that, though.


----------



## francist (May 9, 2016)

Depending on the size of your machine and what you're doing, the lantern post may allow you to sneak into tight quarters to get a cut better than a quick-change will. I'm sure there are ways around it, but it's a handy thing to have in your back pocket for when you do need it.

-frank


----------



## Reuben Bailey (May 9, 2016)

And what comes up in the related threads below this one when I come back to it? 
This: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/any-reason-to-keep-my-lantern-style-tp-holder.35535/

*chuckle* I guess I didn't search thoroughly enough... *sigh* Oh well...

Thanks for the replies on this thread, and on that one.


----------



## gaston (May 9, 2016)

mine became dust collectors  they can be a pain to setup if your doing many operations and tool changes. I keep mine around to use the 1/4" tooling I have ground


----------



## therickster (May 14, 2016)

QCTP are awesome !  I have the phase II .  I really hate those shims.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (May 14, 2016)

Sold mine before my quicks even showed up...


----------



## Reuben Bailey (May 14, 2016)

therickster said:


> I have the phase II .



The phase II is a QCTP?


----------



## yooper (May 14, 2016)

Keep your lantern style, I ordered my lathe with a qctp, (it came with a 4 way), I need to cut an acme thread and use the follower rest. The qctp didn't work so well with the follower rest. I will try to find a lantern tool post, I think I might have an old armstrong around some where.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 15, 2016)

both lantern and qctp can have advantages in given set ups.
i have only had a couple of instances where i had to switch back from my qctp toolposts
i'd keep them both if you have the space.
there ain't much worse than sellin' something six months ago, that you need today.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 15, 2016)

John Hasler said:


> An Armstrong holder on a lantern post supposedly is better for reaching into some awkward spots.  I've never actually used mine for that, though.



I have.  You can reach back into a hole much better with the lantern.


----------



## BGHansen (May 15, 2016)

Unless you're totally strapped for cash, hang onto the lantern.  Like it's been mentioned above, buying the parts back would be a lot more expensive than just hanging onto them.

Bruce


----------



## Scruffy (May 16, 2016)

When I first started on this never ending twisted road, a couple of years ago I struggled with a lantern tool post. I finally bought a cheap qctp.  What a difference, no more struggling to set your tool height. 
Thanks ron


----------

